# What type of grapes are Sun Maid raisins?



## suprasteve (Nov 30, 2008)

The local supermarket had a buy one get one sale on raisins so I picked up a few boxes, like 6lbs or so. I figure I'll eat some




and the rest I'll throw in various wine projects. I don't know what kind of grape is used in the regular ol' red box of sun maid raisins but I'm sure it's not a common wine grape. All the boxes say is 'california seedless raisins'. So I guess my question is what styles of wine would benefit from them (like a cabernet?) and would they complement most of the fuller fruit wines? Thanks!


----------



## dfwwino (Nov 30, 2008)

The Sun-Maid girl in the red bonnet is holding a bucket of Thompson grapes.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 30, 2008)

Some boxes/bags are darker raisins and some are lighter, says Golden Raisins...

Might be just the way they are processed.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 30, 2008)

I would notadd these to anything over a 10 liter kit as you will most likely being taking the quality down instead. They will give a weaker wine a little more body.


----------



## TankCa (Nov 30, 2008)

They are driedThompson Seedless Grapes. Both dark and golden raisinscome from the same white grape, golden are dried with SO2 to preserve the color and dark are dried naturally. 


While not a vinifera wine grape they do make a lot of white jug wine from this grape, much of the Chablis from California is actually Thompson Seedless.


I grew up in Fresno, Ca. which is about 15 miles from the Raisin Capital of the World, Selma, California.According to their website 93% of the worlds raisins come from this area.


http://www.cityofselma.com/chamber/facts.htmhttp://www.cityofselma.com/*Edited by: TankCa *


----------



## suprasteve (Nov 30, 2008)

thanks for the replies, looked up thompsons and as you have said, word is the flavors are not very complex and hence not necessarily the best wine grapes, but are occasionally used. I will probably use these for adding flavor to, say, strawberry or persimmon wine or something (unless that's a bad idea?), or just eat em! Thanks again!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 30, 2008)

I would not use them to add flavor, just to add body that fruit wines are usually lacking in.


----------

